# Bum dragging



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Got my Cockapoo today and the only 'odd' thing I've noticed is that when walking short distance.

Any ideas why or how to stop that?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Anal glands? When do you have your vet check? I'd let them know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

I just got her home today, she was checked and first shots about 10 days ago by the breeder.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is probable that she was wormed recently (or is due worming) - if the breeder did not give you her worming schedule then email her and check. I'd be surprised if it was anal glands in a baby pup.
Has she got curly hair tickling her bottom? Has she got a cling on that is irritating her?!
The joys of poos


----------



## suem56 (Nov 23, 2015)

Dexter has same issue and has had since we brought him home at 8 weeks (he's 13 weeks now). Turned out it was his anal glands. His poo was pretty soft - and although it's firmed up a bit it's still an issue. The vet has emptied them twice for us and I'm trying adding fibre to his food, but if that fails I'll try switching his food (currently on Arden grange).


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

suem56 said:


> Dexter has same issue and has had since we brought him home at 8 weeks (he's 13 weeks now). Turned out it was his anal glands. His poo was pretty soft - and although it's firmed up a bit it's still an issue. The vet has emptied them twice for us and I'm trying adding fibre to his food, but if that fails I'll try switching his food (currently on Arden grange).



Beemer's was really bad at that age too. So bad that it was too much for him to clear it all out the first time. It wasn't until I switched to raw that his poop firmed up. He still needs to get them expressed once in a while but nothing like before when he was on kibble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Talked to the breeder (sent video), she suggested it could be poop in fur. Wash puppy's bum after next potty.

Bum rubbing has all but vanished (one or twice directly after a poop while we were still outside) so I think the problem has resolved itself. But I'll keep an eye on it for the future.


----------

